#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Starten van een professionele internet radio

## Abadi

Beste Licht-Geluid forum leden,

Sinds kort ben ik van plan om een professionele internetradio te starten. Ik zie de potentie in mijn doel en graag wil ik deze waarmaken. Echter heb ik geen enige idee hoe ik zou beginnen hiermee. 

Ik heb kennis over gevallen die te maken hebben met ICT. Dit kan bijvoorbeeld het opzetten van een server en het instellen van de gehele installatie. De kennis heb ik hiervoor wel, maar ik weet niet hoe ik moet beginnen. 

Wat ik wel van plan ben is om een Shoutcast server te huren en daarop de uitzending te doen met SAM Broadcaster. 

Momenteel heb geen geen apparatuur en wil deze low/mid range aanschaffen. Maar ik zou echt niet weten wat de must-haves zijn hiervoor. Een voorbeeld, heb ik perse een mengpaneel nodig? Of zelfs, waarvoor kan ik een mengpaneel het beste gebruiken? Waar vind ik jingles, kan ik ze ook zelf maken?

Ik zou het zeer op prijs stellen als iemand mij de weg kan wijzen in deze branche. 

Bij voorbaat dank.

Mvg,

Abadi

----------


## frederic

Je kunt alles vinden bij: http://www.shoutcast.com

----------


## dj-inkognito

hallo,

als je hier meer over wilt weten staan mijn contact gegevens in mijn profiel ik kan je alles vertellen wat je nodig hebt etc etc.

je zegt je wilt proffecioneel gaan. dit gaat echt knaken kosten voor al de buma/stemra rechten die JIJ moet gaan afdragen heb hier thuis ook een prof studio maar zo simpel gaat het nog allemaal niet en je houd er een boel administratieve rompslomp bij.

----------


## mhsounds

Digitaal mixertje met faderstart, goede mic(of meerdere voor gasten) met arm, en een eindprocessor (hardware/software), goede koptelefoon, etc

Daarnaast zit je al snel aan 2 pc's, eentje om te draaien en een andere om te streamen naar je server.

Netjes Buma/Stremra afdragen, netjes voor je muziek betalen.

En een gelikt meubel bouwen natuurlijk!  :Big Grin: 

En misschien is het slim om te gaan vrijwilligen bij een lokale omroep om dingen te leren?

----------


## mhsounds

> hallo,
> 
> als je hier meer over wilt weten staan mijn contact gegevens in mijn profiel ik kan je alles vertellen wat je nodig hebt etc etc.
> 
> je zegt je wilt proffecioneel gaan. dit gaat echt knaken kosten voor al de buma/stemra rechten die JIJ moet gaan afdragen heb hier thuis ook een prof studio maar zo simpel gaat het nog allemaal niet en je houd er een boel administratieve rompslomp bij.



Internet radio, gemiddeld aantal luisteraars 10 tot 20... 
Dat kost niet zoveel daar heb je een standaard abbonoment voor bij onze muziek maffiosi.
Want je haalt niet even een hoog niveau...

----------


## laserguy

De minimale kost voor zo een abonnement bij de gewetenloze afzetters van Sabam is minimaal 186.86 euro zonder btw... Hoe verdien je dat terug als kleine NIET-COMMERCIËLE radio (want voor commerciële radio is dit bedrag 8 x zo hoog)?

----------


## admin

Check dit eens: http://www.radioforum.nl/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=11379

Ik heb zelf een niet commercieel succesvol 80s web radiostation (www.kickradio.nl).
Je moet erg veel geduld hebben, een snaar-strak format en dit volhouden.

----------


## Abadi

Hallo allemaal,

Ik wil jullie allemaal van harte bedanken voor jullie reacties. 

Wij hebben een verwachting van ongeveer 100 tot 120 luisteraars per dag. Deze verwachting is ook te behalen indien onze radio station professioneel overkomt. we zijn met 5 man en willen al onze energie hierin steken.

Ik heb begrepen dat we moeten opletten op bepaalde auteursrechten van het media dievwe willen uitzenden op de radio (BUMA etc) . Alleen we zijn van plan om een turkse radio te starten. Gelden de buma regels nog steeds voor ons?

Mvg,

Abadi

----------


## frederic

[FONT=Verdana]Een legendarische zender die herbegonnen is via internet radio is Radio Gemini uit regio Kortrijk.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Door herstructureringen in de frequenties verloor Gemini in de jaren 90 zijn licentie.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Dit jaar zijn veel sympathisanten uit de tijd van weleer terug gestart met het streamen van een radio via internet.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Misschien eens uw licht opsteken daar?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT] 
http://www.radiogemini.be

----------


## laserguy

Ja, de Buma-regels gelden voor elke noot muziek die je uitzendt van een artiest die ergens ter wereld is aangesloten bij een auteursrechtenorganisatie.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ja, de Buma-regels gelden voor elke noot muziek die je uitzendt van een artiest die ergens ter wereld is aangesloten bij een auteursrechtenorganisatie.



Wat ik me afvraag is of hij met 'Turkse radio' bedoelt dat het alleen maar muziek is van Turkse artiesten (waarvan het trouwens goed kan dat BUMA/STEMRA geen contracten heeft) of dat hij van plan is om vanuit Turkije naar Nederland uit te zenden.

Dat laatste trucje heeft RTL namelijk ruim een jaar of 20 geflikt door vanuit Luxemburg uit te zenden met een studio in Nederland (via een straalverbinding). Zo hebben ze het verbod op commerciële omroepen kunnen omzeilen.

----------


## stamgast

> Dat laatste trucje heeft RTL namelijk ruim een jaar of 20 geflikt door vanuit Luxemburg uit te zenden met een studio in Nederland (via een straalverbinding).



offtopic:
De eindregies van RTL zitten daar nog steeds.

----------


## laserguy

> waarvan het trouwens goed kan dat BUMA/STEMRA geen contracten heeft



Ik weet niet hoe het met Buma/Stemra gesteld is, maar Sabam gaat er gemakshalve van uit dat ze met iedereen een contract hebben  :Mad: . Het is aan jou dan om aan te tonen dat dit niet zo is...
Als er effectief vanuit Turkije wordt uitgezonden is het verhaal idd compleet anders.

----------


## vasco

Jingles ga je lijkt mij niet op internet lopen zoeken. Iemand die wil adverteren op jouw radiostation zal de jingles/commercials aanleveren.

Als je jingles zoekt om commercieel te gebruiken voor je eigen station moet je die ook niet van andere zomaar gaan gebruiken want dan kun je aardig in auteursrechten zaken terecht komen. Zelf (laten) maken is hier de weg. Krijg je ook nog eens wat je echt wilt hebben en de stijl waar het station voor staat.

Verder wordt hier gesteld dat het serieus knaken kost, dat hoeft dus niet. Natuurlijk zonder onkosten lukt het niet. Auteursrechten is hierin wel het belangrijkste. Dit zal je moeten uitzoeken want ik weet niet hoe het zit met rechten van Turkse muziek in Nederland i.c.m. de BUMA etc. Wat ik wel vaker heb gehoord is dat wat laserguy zegt meer voorkomt, jij moet aantonen dat er geen rechten zitten op de muziek anders betaal je een x bedrag voor particuliere stations en een heel ander x bedrag voor een commercieel station.

Heb je al een bedrijfsplan gemaakt (ja, dit is ook handig als je geen bank hoeft te overtuigen. Het kan je ook helpen bij het trekken van je eigen plan) en nagedacht waar de inkomsten vandaan moeten komen voor het commerciële station?




> als je hier meer over wilt weten staan mijn contact gegevens in mijn profiel ik kan je alles vertellen wat je nodig hebt etc etc.



Toch mooi een forum waarop wij met z'n allen gewoon hier iemand op weg kunnen helpen. Het doel is dat je hier OP het forum iemand helpt. Als je commercieel contact met iemand wilt dan moet je dat op de normale acquisitie methode doen. Daar is dit forum nu net niet voor.

----------

